# Another use for sock yarn



## Loistec (Jan 25, 2011)

I have wanted to use a finer gauge yarn for awhile and I had bought this Patons Jacquard on sale a while ago. 

I decided to try size 4 needles and see how the pattern worked up. I liked it and decided to make some handwarmers. I can probable make 4 or more pairs from this one 50 g skein!

Cast on 54 stitches, I used long tail cast on

K2 P2 for 1 1/2 inches
Knit stockinette for 2 1/2 inches
K2 P2 for 1 1/2 inches
Bind off in pattern, leaving a long tail for stitching up the side.

Stitch the glove edges together matching the pattern and leave an opening approximately 1 3/4" for your thumb. I tried it on and did it to my hand measurement.


----------



## blumbergsrus (May 13, 2011)

Thanx for the pattern.


----------



## beejay (May 27, 2011)

Appreciate the pattern. Have got the very yarn to use.


----------



## Lamzdivy (Apr 25, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern! Your handwarmers are beautiful!!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Nice hand warmers


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

They look great!


----------



## Sue Anna (Feb 11, 2013)

Thank you so much for the pattern and tip. I have seen some sock yarn on sale and loved it but since I have never knit socks I left it in the store. Now I can enjoy using it for handwarmers!


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

:thumbup:


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

cute thank you


----------



## Cocoa (Jul 23, 2012)

Very cool.


----------



## seedstitch (Nov 29, 2011)

Loistec, these are pretty .... and won't they be handy.


----------



## mariannefr (Oct 24, 2012)

They could also possibly done on DPN's, casting off 2 sts for the thumb and going back and forth for a few rows, then casting back the 2 sts and continue in the round. Must try them next. Got lots of sock wool but not enough for a pair of socks.


----------



## Ms Doolittle (Nov 19, 2012)

I really like your idea! Thanks for the pattern and the inspiration !


----------



## dauntiekay (Jan 18, 2014)

How nice!


----------



## Shauna0320 (Mar 5, 2012)

Great inspiration! Thank you for the pattern


----------



## Lucasade (Sep 8, 2012)

Great idea!


----------



## Jtdcg (Mar 4, 2014)

Thank you for the pattern and the motivation to use it!!


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

Very nice. I love this sock yarn, I use it for making vests on my machine


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Thanks for sharing! I can always use patterns for sock yarn.


----------



## sanchezs (May 19, 2011)

Love that colorway !


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

I like what you did!! Thanks for the pattern as well.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

What a clever idea. Thanks.


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

These look great, and would make nice gifts. Thanks for the pattern.


----------



## knitwit1029 (May 8, 2014)

Lovely! Thanks for the pattern! Needed something to do with all the sock yarn I have!


----------



## jersgran (Mar 19, 2012)

thanks! I am going to try it on some machine cone yarn that was given me. (I don't have a knitting machine.) It's really too fine for what I normally make.


----------



## Sunny Days (Jan 4, 2012)

Beautiful handwarmers! Love the colors of that yarn.


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

Thank you for the directions. I have just the snippet of sock yarn to use.


----------



## snughollow (Aug 4, 2012)

Great idea. Thanks for the pattern.


----------



## cjssr (Oct 30, 2012)

Thanks, I'll try it.


----------



## Marita9 (Aug 27, 2013)

Thanks for the pattern :thumbup:


----------



## janneygirl (Jul 6, 2011)

Thank you for the post, pictures, and pattern! Good to know and certainly handy information with Christmas looming on the not-too-distant horizon.


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

Love 'em!! Thx for the pattern!


----------



## Justine (Feb 25, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern. The hand warmers that you made are beautiful. I have saved the pictures and the pattern.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Very pretty! I add sock yarn to my favorite mitten pattern to make them a bit warmer!


----------



## Joanne5 (Feb 12, 2011)

I like that you didn't have each mitt match. Thanks for the pattern.


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

They really are pretty! I wonder if they can be knit in the round???


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

Thank you for the great idea - have lots of sock yarn


----------



## Loistec (Jan 25, 2011)

Marilyn K. said:


> They really are pretty! I wonder if they can be knit in the round???


Hi Marilyn, if you can use dpns im sure you can make them in the round.

Here is a suggestion from another kp member:



mariannefr said:


> They could also possibly done on DPN's, casting off 2 sts for the thumb and going back and forth for a few rows, then casting back the 2 sts and continue in the round.


----------



## Loistec (Jan 25, 2011)

Joanne5 said:


> I like that you didn't have each mitt match. Thanks for the pattern.


Ha, with sock yarn its difficult to get a perfect match, I like them a little eclectic!


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Thank you for your great pattern! Sock yarn can be used to knit beautiful shawls as well, or scarves.


----------



## patchcat (Nov 15, 2011)

I do knit socks & think I'll use magic loop to knit up these hand warmers. I hate seaming & always do toe up two socks at a time to minimize after knit finishing. Thanks for the pattern.


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

Loistec said:


> Hi Marilyn, if you can use dpns im sure you can make them in the round.
> 
> Here is a suggestion from another kp member:
> 
> ...


----------



## soso (Jun 16, 2014)

nice


----------



## Bfirebaugh (Feb 16, 2012)

Very nice, and not so bulky to wear.


----------



## olithia (May 31, 2013)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## dotmo (Oct 24, 2011)

Fantastic hand warmers - can some clever, kind KPer explain to me how to make them on circular needles, rather than dpn's? I'm a good knitter but very challenged in the altering-patterns department!


----------



## Sue Anna (Feb 11, 2013)

dotmo said:


> Fantastic hand warmers - can some clever, kind KPer explain to me how to make them on circular needles, rather than dpn's? I'm a good knitter but very challenged in the altering-patterns department!


I wanted to make these but didn't realize you had to use DPN. I read the original directions thinking straight needles were used. Oh my. Hoping you get help on circular directions. i will be watching also.


----------



## Lamzdivy (Apr 25, 2011)

Sue Anna, the original pattern _is_ for straight needles. Someone up-thread suggested using dpns instead of straight or circular ones; I think that's where the confusion arises.


----------



## Sue Anna (Feb 11, 2013)

Lamzdivy said:


> Sue Anna, the original pattern _is_ for straight needles. Someone up-thread suggested using dpns instead of straight or circular ones; I think that's where the confusion arises.


Whew! I will keep this in my to do pile. Thanks!


----------



## Loistec (Jan 25, 2011)

Here is a suggestion for using dpns



mariannefr said:


> They could also possibly done on DPN's, casting off 2 sts for the thumb and going back and forth for a few rows, then casting back the 2 sts and continue in the round.


----------



## Lamzdivy (Apr 25, 2011)

Sue Anna said:


> Whew! I will keep this in my to do pile. Thanks!


 You're very welcome! I had to read the original twice to be sure that it called for straight needles, which I prefer, too.


----------



## Knitknutty (Oct 4, 2011)

Thanks so much for your great idea for another use for sock yarn. I have lots of small left-over balls, so will make a pair or two of multi-colored hand warmers for gifts. Thanks for the simple pattern too. Yours look great with the self striping yarn.


----------



## pianogirl (Jan 23, 2011)

This will be perfect for my DIL. Her wrists hurt in the cold and she is always asking for fingerless mitts. I think these will be better. More flexible since she wears them in the house. Thanks so much.


----------



## farleyw40 (Jan 25, 2011)

Now I know what to do w/leftover sock yarn


----------



## Rosellna (Jun 16, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern! Your handwarmers are beautiful!!


----------



## raelkcol (Feb 5, 2011)

Very pretty. Thank you for the pattern.


----------



## mrsbee03 (Jul 31, 2014)

Very cute! I love making all kinds of things besides socks with sock yarn.


----------

